# for people in texas



## thekuntawman (Feb 28, 2002)

i am working to make a class in houston texas next month (march) the last three days. my wife is going to a medical conference, and they are so boring, i mgitht as well make money and teach while i'm there. 

if you want to learn some kuntaw and eskrima (our style) while i am there let me know. i am looking for a building it will probably be the VFW building or a room at university of texas. we will have a three hours class (if the place is cheap enough and there is enough people, i will do it two days), and the price will be $40, i will give you sticks, so you dont have to bring them if you dont have any.

my email is thekuntawman@yahoo.com


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 27, 2002)

i am surprise there is only three people in texas? well i will get there tomoroow night, if you are interested to meet an learn some of my own eskrima styles, call my voice mail 916-981-7627

thank you


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd like to go but I won't have time to drive into houston.


----------

